# after staining - wood feels rough



## drivera (Mar 16, 2015)

I am restaining my banister. I believe it is a oak wood. I sanded it all down with 150 and followed by 220 prior to staining. I cleaned off the surface with a tack cloth than proceeded to stain. Not everywhere but a good portion of it feel like little dots. it is dry, but just does not feel right.


I have no clue how to proceed?

will many coats of polyurathane and a light scrub in between take care of this or is it a bigger issue?


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Just take some #0000 steel wool and wipe it all down. Then take a tac cloth and go all over it before you start to put your poly on. Do one coat of poly let it dry and then rub that down with the #0000 steel wool. After the steel wool wipe it all down again and put on your second coat of poly. Do this before every coat of poly you put on. I would put on at least 3 coats of poly on them. After the last coat of poly again wipe it down with the steel wool just do not get real aggressive with it. rub it down and I like to put a coat of Johnson Paste Wax on and buff to achieve the look your going for............


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

"Just take some #0000 steel wool and wipe it all down"

This is a very bad idea.Especially with oak.You never want to use steel wool.you will get a bunch of fibers from the steel wool that will react with the tannins in the oak and leave black stains.
What kind of stain did you use and what type of topcoat are you considering?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

drivera said:


> I am restaining my banister. I believe it is a oak wood. I sanded it all down with 150 and followed by 220 prior to staining. I cleaned off the surface with a tack cloth than proceeded to stain. Not everywhere but a good portion of it feel like little dots. it is dry, but just does not feel right.
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to proceed?
> ...


When you start a thread it isn't necessary to start a new one on the same topic. This forum isn't like some that your topic goes several pages back after a day or so. Every time someone comments on it, it is brought to the front.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

mako1 said:


> "Just take some #0000 steel wool and wipe it all down"
> 
> This is a very bad idea.Especially with oak.You never want to use steel wool.you will get a bunch of fibers from the steel wool that will react with the tannins in the oak and leave black stains.
> What kind of stain did you use and what type of topcoat are you considering?


 Then I said to take a tac cloth and wipe it down... The tac cloth will get any and all "fibers" off so you can start your finish coat..........


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

drivera said:


> I am restaining my banister. I believe it is a oak wood. I sanded it all down with 150 and followed by 220 prior to staining. I cleaned off the surface with a tack cloth than proceeded to stain. Not everywhere but a good portion of it feel like little dots. it is dry, but just does not feel right.
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to proceed?
> ...


What did you apply after the stain? 

You can not use steel wool, scotch brite, sand paper, or anything else over a stain because you will remove color/stain without sealing it in first.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> What did you apply after the stain?
> 
> You can not use steel wool, scotch brite, sand paper, or anything else over a stain because you will remove color/stain without sealing it in first.


On the other thread he mentioned he stained the wood with varathane oil based stain and hasn't put anything over it yet. He intends to use polyurethane but he didn't mention whether it was water based or oil.


----------

